# LunaSea by Keith Dillion



## Clouds4Days

So on my search for a Mech HE Mod i have stumbled accross a gentleman by the Name of Keith Dillon.

He is the Master Mind behind one of the most beutiful Mech Mods i have ever seen.
Ranging from single 18650 mechs to dual 18650 mechs and also single 26650 mechs.

Last year he also created a regulated Mod, The Luna 3 which ran with either a DNA 75 or DNA 200.
(You wont find one around now)

These Mods are made in selected runs and in limited quantities by Keith.

Hes next run is going to be the LunaSea 'Eclipse' which is a single 26650 mech.

Hes work is amazing...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher , @Silver i think yous might like this...

Keith still has space as his list is not up yet.


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , @Silver i think yous might like this...
> 
> Keith still has space as his list is not up yet.


Agree @Rob Fisher needs one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> Agree @Rob Fisher needs one



I think one will look good in your hand too @Deckie .
I also think @Petrus and @Andre needs one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> I think one will look good in your hand too @Deckie .
> I also think @Petrus and @Andre needs one


Definitely but the bank manager seized my credit card this morning & I need it desperately this afternoon quickly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> Definitely but the bank manager seized my credit card this morning & I need it desperately this afternoon quickly.



They are not too badly priced either.
The run of the Eclipse single 26650 will set one back $250 with $35 shpping so $285 total


----------



## Deckie

Not a bad price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> Not a bad price



For something unique as this , price is excellent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Clouds4Days 
Looks interesting - but not really appealing to my eye
Will pass on it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days
> Looks interesting - but not really appealing to my eye
> Will pass on it



@Silver do you want me to give you a disagree rating for that...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting mod but I have enough thanks boys and girls... plus the square form is uncomfortable to hole in your hand for prolonged periods... but reasonable price.


----------



## Clouds4Days

So far it seems i havent convinced any one to want one 

Is there something im missing


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Clouds4Days said:


> So far it seems i havent convinced any one to want one
> 
> Is there something im missing



No bud you not missing anything, all you got to remember is beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## shabbar

Justin Pattrick said:


> No bud you not missing anything, all you got to remember is beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



Or the beer holder

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Justin Pattrick said:


> No bud you not missing anything, all you got to remember is beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



True that bud.

Im not too bothered i love the work, every piece is custom made.
All the empelishmemts inlays, the fire button is bent by keith himself.

Each piece unique.
Too me this is a work of art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

These are unique and real custom Mods.
Everything is put together like a real piece of art.
I love it....

To turn this....












Into this....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no question that these mods are a pieces of art and really beautiful. But based on experience with a few mods I have come to realise that comfort in the hand is really really really important... if (like me) you vape constantly comfort is critical... as much as I love the look of the square mods like this one and the Snow Wolf's and similar they hurt your hand after a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Clouds4Days said:


> True that bud.
> 
> Im not too bothered i love the work, every piece is custom made.
> All the empelishmemts inlays, the fire button is bent by keith himself.
> 
> Each piece unique.
> Too me this is a work of art.


There's no denying the artistic aesthetic of his work, captivates the eye, but I think he suffers from the artists dilemma, "_square frame"_.
It has a sort of steampunk/fantasia thing going on, which frankly is not really my thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> So far it seems i havent convinced any one to want one
> 
> Is there something im missing



Nope @Clouds4Days , Its something I'm missing. $$$, and then there is my new years resolution of "no more mods". 

Some comments on the square form factor are sort of correct but this is "art" which is supposed to exist solely for the purpose of being. I could sit and stare at those and never feel the need to use it. Truly awesome in my book.

How about we go "timeshare" on one? LOL, I'll pay for the shipping...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> Nope @Clouds4Days , Its something I'm missing. $$$, and then there is my new years resolution of "no more mods".
> 
> Some comments on the square form factor are sort of correct but this is "art" which is supposed to exist solely for the purpose of being. I could sit and stare at those and never feel the need to use it. Truly awesome in my book.
> 
> How about we go "timeshare" on one? LOL, I'll pay for the shipping...
> 
> Regards



I feel you brother.
Im on the same boat, but luckily my birthday is next month so i have a excuse 

Thats what i get as well @Raindance that even if i wasnt using the mod everyday it could sit on your side table like a piece of artwork.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Acquired taste this methinks. Reminds me of the art works my cousin was doing for her doctor;s degree in fine arts. I understood none of it but I knew it was good. Must have been she got great marks and all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Defiantly a acquired taste.
I just think its one of those things you either love or hate.

What i like most is that it is definatly unique and different.

But @Justin Pattrick was spot on- "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Far too many elements put together, far to busy for my tastes. 

But it's nice to see a craftsman using some nice natural woods in an artful way instead of just a slab of double dyed cheap wood like far too many MFG's are using and calling them high end so they can raise the prices up to many times more than what they are really worth. Doesn't matter whether its a large commercial operation or a craftsman in his home workshop, many of them do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac

Clouds4Days said:


> So far it seems i havent convinced any one to want one
> 
> Is there something im missing


Could be a bit pricey for some,though I like It's look.What are they getting for a DNA mod?


----------



## Clouds4Days

I finally got my Luna 2 , a dual 18650 mech running in parallel .

It took a while as the price was well...very steep. But Keith made a batch that he was clearing as hes new mods are gonna be dual 20700 so i got it at price i could not resist.

Its taken a while but finally shes in my hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Raindance

That is a beaut! Wish you many happy vapes on her. 

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> That is a beaut! Wish you many happy vapes on her.
> 
> Regards



Thanks brother. The natural wood is just too beautiful on these mods.


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks brother. The natural wood is just too beautiful on these mods.


Everything about it is just out of this world. And with the Goon on top, an awesome combination. Just perfect.

Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Absolutely beautiful, wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

WOW!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

